
Inside Intel's first product: the 3101 RAM chip held just 64 bits - darwhy
http://www.righto.com/2017/07/inside-intels-first-product-3101-ram.html
======
roblight
"The 3101 RAM chip illustrates the amazing improvements in integrated circuits
driven by Moore's Law.15 While the 3101 originally cost $99.50 for 64 bits,
you can now buy 16 gigabytes of RAM for that price, two billion times as much
storage. If you built a 16 GB memory from two billion 3101 chips, the chips
alone would weigh about 3000 tons and use over a billion watts, half of Hoover
Dam's power. A modern 16GB DRAM module, in comparison, uses only about 5
watts."

